
Alexander Betts: Why Brexit happened – and what to do next - arash_milani
https://www.ted.com/talks/alexander_betts_why_brexit_happened_and_what_to_do_next
======
blacksqr
"We are embarrassingly unaware of how divided our societies are."

What do you mean "we", paleface?

